# autonomo



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What does one have to do to go/become autonomo and how much does it cost?? I know the monthly thing is around 260€ and you need a gestor, but what else is involved?? How long does it take? and what other costs???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> What does one have to do to go/become autonomo and how much does it cost?? I know the monthly thing is around 260€ and you need a gestor, but what else is involved?? How long does it take? and what other costs???
> 
> Jo xxx


you don't _need_ a gestor - but it's easier that way!


Pesky did a thread on it a while ago


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ving-spain/28328-becoming-autonomo-spain.html

Heres an old one :tape:

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

On post 8 here I tried to get everything together...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/70898-autonomo-contracted.html


----------

